# anyone had baby after having fobroid in womb removed by Ertan Saridogan



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering has anyone had a fobroid protruding into their womb removed by Mr. Ertan Saridogan and had a baby afterwards. I read an articile on page 10 of one of the threads on this site, it was an article on The Daily Mail. On the article it lists the top 10 best fobroid surgeons in Britain voted by fellow doctors. Mr. Saridogan was no one. It is a very important operation for implantation so I am trying to find the best surgeon. I would love to hear from someone.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------

